# Momentenregelung bei elektrischen Antrieben



## marcel_ (19 März 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein Grundlegende Frage zur Momentenregelung bei elektrischen Antrieben, und zwar wie Funktioniert diese? Bzw. wie kann ich mir diese vorstellen?
Momentenregelung heißt ja nicht, halte das Moment von 1Nm aufrecht (oder doch?). Würde im Lastlosen fall ja bedeuten, dass mir der Motor geradewegs in die Drehzahlbegrenzung fährt.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## mister_krebs (19 März 2012)

Hallo Marcel,

da hast Du absolut Recht. Daher verfügen aktuelle Antriebsregler über eine Drehzahlbegrenzung.
Um dieses "durchgehen" zu unterbinden.

Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2012)

Ohne Last ist eigentlich kein Thema (mehr).
Du musst vielmehr Stilstand oder niedrige Drehzahlen beachten.
Hier fehlt es nämlich dann an der Kühlung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ralle (19 März 2012)

Festo hat motorische Servo-Greifer, die im Momentenbetrieb laufen können, dort habe ich das getestet. Man einfach die normale Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit festlegen mit der sie z.bsp. Richtung Plus fahren sollen. Wenn dann das Teil gegriffen wird, geht die Geschwindigkeit logischer Weise auf Null, das Moment wird im eingestellten Bereich gehalten. Man kann dann auch noch die erreichte Position rücklesen, was in vielen Fällen auch praktisch ist.


----------



## marcel_ (19 März 2012)

Also ich erläuter mal besser den Grund weshalb ich frage.
Folgendes wir haben eine Achse die über zwei Motoren (asynchron) angetrieben und positioniert wird, die Motoren sind also mechanisch miteinander verbunden. 
Der "Project Engineer" von Siemens, meint das ich ein Antrieb (Master) positionieren soll den anderen Momentengeregelt als Slave nachfahren lassen soll.
Und da ich bisher noch nie mechanisch verbundene Motore synchronisiert habe, frage ich grad nach, da Siemens sich ein wenig quer stellt diesbezüglich.


----------



## doctorVLT (19 März 2012)

Grundlegend richtig?

Der letzte Beitrag bringt eher Fragen. Warum synchroniseren wenn mech.gekoppelt?
Sinnvoll wäre es wenn du eine Lastmaschine und eine Belastungsnaschiene, z.B zum testen so betreiben willst.

Was stehckt genau dahinter.

Momentenregelung ist aber schon dass ein bestimmtes Moment konstant ausgeregelt wird. Quasi wie beim Abwickeln von Papier von einer rotierenden Rolle ohne Abreissen.

Ohne Grenzen würde Antrieb durchgehen um das Moment zu erreichen.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (20 März 2012)

Bei einer starren mech. Kopplung kann das Verfahren sinnvoll sein.
Ist weniger aufwendig als ein winkelsynchroner Betrieb.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Baschankun (20 März 2012)

Die Frage hier ist: wie steif sind beide Achsen gekoppelt, mit welchen Beschleunigungen fährt man und wie stark dürfen die Antriebe gegeneinander arbeiten?
In einem geregelten System wird es immer Lage- und Momentendifferenzen geben.

1. Master Antrieb fährt im Positioniermodus, Slave Antrieb fährt mit dem Drehmomentsollwert des Masters
Durch die Übertragung des Momentensollwert des Masters an den Slave (Feldbus) gibt es eine Totzeit. Beim Beschleunigen und Bremsen kann dies zu starken Momentendifferenzen zwischen Master und Slave führen (Stöße). Dies dürfte beim Asynchronservo durch den Schlupf nicht so schlimm sein wie beim Synchronservo. 
2. Beide Antriebe arbeiten in Drehzahlregelung oder Lageregelung (z.B. an einer virtuellen Achse)
Bei den immer vorhandenen Regeldifferenzen und Offsets kann es dazu führen, daß beide Antriebe an der entgegengesetzen Momentengrenze arbeiten. Dies merkt man spätestens, wenn beide mit Überlastalarm abschalten. Die zwischengeschaltete Mechanik kann beschädigt werden.
Ein Ausbalancieren des Drehmomentes ist notwendig (z.B. über einen Lage-Offsetwert an einer Achse). Dies macht man z.B. bei Gantry (Portal) systemen mit Linearantrieb (sehr steife Kopplung).


----------



## marcel_ (22 März 2012)

Danke erstmal bis hier hin an euch alle.
Habe ein Motor (mit Umrichter) mal zum testen bekommen, und mit dem auch mal eine Momentenregelung durchgespielt.
Bin jetzt nur noch mal gespannt wie es dann an der Maschine später aussieht.


----------



## offliner (23 März 2012)

Bei mechanisch starr gekoppelten Achsen ist eine Momentenkopplung immer einem Gleichlauf vorzuziehen. Bei winkelsynchronem Gleichlauf kann es hier schnell dazu kommen, dass sich die beiden Achsen in der Regelung gegeneinander "aufschaukeln".


----------



## marcel_ (23 März 2012)

Ich stecke nicht allzu tief drin in der Materie, aber ich meine mit S120 ist diese Art von Gleichlauf (Winkelsynchron) nicht realisierbar (lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren).
Daher muss ich auf ein momentengeführten Gleichlauf zurückgreifen.


----------

